
Pixel Map Generator - HugoDaniel
http://pixelmap.amcharts.com/
======
jheriko
i wonder what its doing. it seems both really slow and like a really fun to
optimise problem...

~~~
minus7
I noticed that too; it takes like 10 seconds to generate a "pixelized" (it's
still vector graphics, isn't it?) map that I can't imagine taking more than a
couple milliseconds to rasterize.

------
intrasight
That is really cool and would come in handy for generating data
visualizations. But I think it needs to have added attributes for the latitude
and longitude of the center of each circle.

------
krabpaaltje
Nice. One thing though, choosing a country and setting the color for water
also makes neighbouring countries that color, as if a country suddenly becomes
an island.

------
ahoka
How can this be so slow? It can't be that hard.

------
cheeaun
Singapore is missing in the map

